# frequently demanding food



## Lollipoppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi

My 18 month old daughter has never been that interested in food. She normally eats sparingly, and it wasn't so long ago that it was a battle to get her to eat much at all. So imagine my confusion when the last 3 days she has been almost constantly asking for food. Every hour or less, and she isn't fobbed off with just half a breadstick, she wants more. This morning she ate her bowl of porridge, refused her cup of milk (not unusual these days) and was finished breakfast by 8.15. At about ten to nine she started asking for food again and has had two breadsticks and is still asking for more. What is going on. This is not like her at all. Could something be wrong?

LP


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

May just be a growth spurt, I wouldn't worry to much, is she still drinking lots of fluids? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lollipoppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi

Drinking the usual amount, i.e. not a lot. She has never eaten like this on previous growth spurts, but maybe this one is bigger.

LP


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe!! Give extra fluid in this weather but other wise I wouldn't worry

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lollipoppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance. It's just so strange to see her going from eating like a sparrow to eating twice the normal amount in the blink of an eye. We have been offering extra water in the heat, but she rarely takes it.

Thanks again


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff, it maybe that she has just found her appetite

Nic
Xx


----------

